# Koizüchter



## pepo (28. Juni 2007)

guten morgen zusammen,

ich hab da mal ne Frage.......
Voer einigen Tagen habe ich im TV eine Sendung gesehen (ich glaube die hieß unser neuer Garten oder so).
Da hat eine Familie einen Koiteichgebaut. Diese Familie kam aus Unna.

Nach Fertigstellung des Teiches haben sie im Bericht gezeigt wie sich das Ehepaar bei einem Koizüchter ihren Besatz ausgesucht und gekauft haben.

So nun meine Frage(n).

Hat noch jemand diese Sendung gesehen ? Und kennt jemand diesen Koizüchter?

Würde nach Teicherweiterung da auch gern mal vorbeischaun.


Grüße aus Bochum

Peter


----------



## Thorsten (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koizüchter*

Moin Peter,

ne, die Sendung habe ich nicht gesehen.

Ich denke Du meinst auch Koihändler und keine Züchter, oder?

Es gibt einige gute Händler die ich  kenne und auch empfehlen kann.

Einer kommt aus Marl (Markus-der ist hier auch im Forum unterwegs) , 
der andere kommt aus Neukirchen-Vluyn.

Beide sind nicht sooo weit weg von dir, bei Bedarf gebe ich dir gerne mal die Adressen.


----------



## Michael K (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koizüchter*

Hallo Peter,

Du meinst die Sendung auf VOX.
Es war fast alles Schwachsinn was dort gezeigt wurde.
So kann nie ein Koiteich laufen.


----------



## Dr.J (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koizüchter*

Hallo Peter,

die Sendung hiess "Ab ins Beet" auf VOX und war das beste Beispiel, wie man es *NICHT* machen sollte. Die armen Kois. 

Solche Sendungen gehören verboten!!!


----------



## WERNER 02 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koizüchter*

Hi Peter

Der Koihändler soll in *"Bochum-Hamme"* seinen Sitz haben so wie ich erfuhr.Nähere Infos hab ich leider nicht.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## coconut (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koizüchter*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Die armen Kois.
> Solche Sendungen gehören verboten!!!




jup, bin ganz deiner Meinung!!!

Aber ich fand es sehr interessant, wie kompetent die Leute von der Firma waren die die Folie gebracht haben 

Das sieht sogar jemand der mit Teichen & Fischen nix am Hut hat, dass das so NICHT funktionieren kann 

bzw. hat das Ehepaar doch so groß erzählt das sie genau wissen wie sie das machen wollen und sich ja ach so gut auskennen .fg.

is zwar OT aber ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen 
ich wusste gar nicht das es Folien in so *räusper* "komischen" Farben gibt 


na denn, liebe grüßleins


----------



## pepo (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koizüchter*

Danke für die Antworten...ich dachte schon ich wäre bekloppt........als ich den Teichbau ´die Technik etc gesehen habe....ist nur die frage ob man Vox wegen Koimisshandlung verklagen darf...: 

gruß aus Bochum

Peter


----------

